# Slight yellow under eyes? Overweight?



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi all:
So Sam has been with us approx. six weeks. I didn't get pictures when he was new as I didn't want to frighten him so I can't look back to see if his coloring has changed.
He has a slight yellowing on the fur under is eyes. I read somewhere that a slight yellowing under the arms could be a sign of overweight...could under the eyes be a sign? He is a light light brown hedgehog so I'm wonder if it's just a natural coloring. I am off to wake him up and weigh him now. Also, he won't eat anything except his Hedgehog food and worms, which I limit. All other food just gets ignored or, in the case of blueberries, smashed into his bedding. Could he be missing something nutrient-wise?
Thanks all!


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

How old is he?


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Approx. 11 weeks....


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

What kind of food are you feeding?


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

He weights approx. 380G or 12 1/2 ounces...


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

He eats "Nutrient Rich" Hedgehog Diet Ultra-Blend Select


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

What's the percentage of fat in the food you are feeding him?

His weight sounds okay to me but I don't know. Can you post a picture of him next to a dollar bill? 
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6901&p=57393#p57393

LizardGirl came up with that fantastic idea.


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks, that is a fantastic idea. I will give it a try. I have a picture now that shows his coloring. I really do think it's natural. He has an all white with just a tiny shade of brown nose so I think it's just the lightest brown looking yellow. But I will get a pic and get my tech savvy hubbie to load it up.

And it's 8% crude fat. If someone knows of a better brand let me know. Guinea pigs I could the write book -hedgehogs I am a newbie


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

GiveToHairy said:


> He eats "Nutrient Rich" Hedgehog Diet Ultra-Blend Select


That is not a very good food. Hedgehog foods are not usually recommended, most of us here use a high quality dry cat food. Here is a link to a list of recommended foods: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 Most of us use two or three in a mix. You'll want to introduce new foods one at a time and very slowly, though. What other things have you tried feeding him?

Weight is hard to go by, they vary a lot. Can he still roll up tightly into a ball? Is their fat under his arms or chin? I haven't heard of the yellowing, usually when my guy has yellowing it's because he needs a bath. But I'm not an expert on overweight hedgies (my guy is tiny- 300g at 1.5 years) so I'd wait for a second opinion on that. Usually rolling into a ball tightly is the main thing to look for.


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> GiveToHairy said:
> 
> 
> > He eats "Nutrient Rich" Hedgehog Diet Ultra-Blend Select
> ...


I was just about to post something like this and then I saw you just did!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I wonder if your hedgie is "Algerian" rather than "White Bellied". The light patch under the eye is a 'mask' that is common to Algerian hedgehogs. Since you say he is light brown in colour, it's very possible that what you're describing is merely his eye patch to signify his Algerian colourings. For example, my boy is Algerian Chocolate, which gives him dark patches beneath his eye. So since yours is light, you see lighter patch.

Without a picture, it would be hard to tell, but I'm almost sure that it's merely breed colourings.


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you so much for the advice. I just printed a list and will be going shopping in the morning for cat food. I just want what's best for him.

Other food wise, we've tried blueberries, watermelon, cooked carrot, tuna, boiled chicken, boiled egg, baby food (banana and apple) and spinach. Oh and bell peppers and tomatoes.Tomatoes and blueberries he enjoys chewing and smashing, everything else gets a lick and a foam.

I will keep trying though...

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

I think you may be on to something about the Algerian. His color is in a band across both eyes and he is very light. He has some quills that are all white as well....I think I managed to upload a dollar bill picture...


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

GiveToHairy said:


> Thank you so much for the advice. I just printed a list and will be going shopping in the morning for cat food. I just want what's best for him.
> 
> Other food wise, we've tried blueberries, watermelon, cooked carrot, tuna, boiled chicken, boiled egg, baby food (banana and apple) and spinach. Oh and bell peppers and tomatoes.Tomatoes and blueberries he enjoys chewing and smashing, everything else gets a lick and a foam.
> 
> ...


No problem, it's always great when people are willing to take advice and do what's best for the hedgie  Just make sure to switch him very slowly to keep his tummy happy.
I think with the other foods you just have to keep trying. I must have given Pepper strawberries a dozen times before he even tried it. You might just have a picky hedgehog, I know I do. Don't give up! He may come around.

Also, I just noticed your dollar bill picture- he looks healthy to me, weight wise. He looks BIG for someone his age, but he doesn't look overweight. I may be wrong, though.


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

He is very long and very tall. I couldn't believe the first time he stood up how long his legs are. It was like one of those car-eating robots at the fair opening up :lol: 

He's also the most laid back hog in the world. He NEVER rolls or goes pokey. You can sit and pet him like a dog and he loves it.

I wanted him to roll to make sure it wasn't a weight thing. I had to wait until the poor thing fell asleep then swoop him up fast just to get him to. And he doesnt' have a double chin, extra under his arms or any trouble rolling. He must just be a big boy.

I only got a quick look though because after about 2 seconds and a quick sniff he popped out, smoothed his quills and laid down in my hand.

These guys are the coolest pets ever...


----------

